# Caught on yellow river tonight



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Long night but worth it, bout 45 pounds, maybe more









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

That's not a hair over 40lbs no need to stretch the truth


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Holding it with 4 fingers, he's gotta be every bit of 45lbs.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll throw the BS flag.....I'll say 39.5!!! Where is the flippin' gaff holes? That kinda beast you needed a gaff fer!!!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

You're not fooling anyone, that's a banded water snake


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Way to go! Ol Yeller is still producing near record breakers.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Jason said:


> I'll throw the BS flag.....I'll say 39.5!!! Where is the flippin' gaff holes? That kinda beast you needed a gaff fer!!!


You only need to gaff after the .223 fails to put it in the boat.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Caught him on a 5 pound largemouth. Catchin Hell and I had a quite the night on ol yeller! I think he recognised that I knew my stuff so I couldn't disappoint! The river was right, the moon was right, he had the hookup on bait big time. Went back to where I'd caught good fish before and....(insert farther noise here). But managed to scope out a new spot and wrestle this monster in the boat. Only dang fish all night so it's good that it was such a bruiser!


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Damn hell of a fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

You can tell it is all of 45lbs because he can't even lift it up and hold it out in front of him at arms length long enough to get a picture.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Should have waited and fished the C.a.t.s. Club tournament tonight. A fish that big may have won first place.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Absolute monster !


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

He might still have that monster in the live well, Yall dont tell all his secrets.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

billyb said:


> Should have waited and fished the C.a.t.s. Club tournament tonight. A fish that big may have won first place.


im planning on being there. bout to head out now and see if i can come up with a few baits....my nemesis


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

You heading out to YR tonight? Does your boat say Night Stalker on the side?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

tips n tails said:


> You heading out to YR tonight? Does your boat say Night Stalker on the side?


no, thats cheesy . headed that way soon


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tonight will be better josh, show them how its done. Good luck


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Just taked to a buddy that was fishing down there tonight in the cat tourney, should be a decent night for them good and dark. He told me Scott ( gastonfish) was the favorite.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Y'all need to keep live updates tonight.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I was thinking about fishing tonight. Never launched at Millers though usually it's hwy 87.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey gents, I was there for the landing of this fish and I can guarantee he went every bit of 80..... ozs. Gotta give credit to Josh though, we went 1 for 1 for a 100% success rate. We had a blast chit chatting for most of the night. Enjoyed it immensely Josh =)


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

What ramp in Holt are they launching from tonight?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I'm on the water and it's a total cluster####. Can't catch bait for nothing, slung the first one off when the braid bit on the spool, tangled in tree limbs, broke off, pissed off, can't believe I paid to do it...should be a fun night


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you hear any owls hootin'? Catfish bite when owls hoot!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope, no owls. They were pretty quiet last night too. I've about decided I'm icing any fish I catch, no way I'm going through all this to let them go


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Heading towards first spot and this happens: one of the reels starts screaming...it's hung in a tree and braid is stripping out as fast as I'm moving. Somehow it's one big loop coming from the rod tip, to the limb, and back to the boat...wtf!! I'm thinking it's around the prop, it might be actually, but have to go reverse hard just to stop in this super narrow swift channel. Eventually the part tied to the boat breaks and I reel it all the way over the limb and back, all the while in reverse jogging in this tiny channel.

Had one bite so far but no hookup.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

One in the cooler...in water for now.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

sure said:


> One in the cooler...in water for now.


Great, don't quit, we are pulling for you. :thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well.... how'd the rest of the night go ?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's my 35 dollar flathead lol. So many great looking spots and just nothing going on. The last boat went by me headed to the weigh in, I figured id just beat the rush at the ramp and split. I am not a tournament-er









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man ,ain't nothing wrong with that fish ! Hell he's so long you had to curl his tail up to fit him in the cooler. You did take him to get weighed in didn't you ? Heck everybody else could of had a tough night too.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that chunk of meet.....it will feed a bunch of folks.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Here's my 35 dollar flathead lol. So many great looking spots and just nothing going on. The last boat went by me headed to the weigh in, I figured id just beat the rush at the ramp and split. I am not a tournament-er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


71.2 lbs.....Ida guessed 70.6!!!:001_huh::whistling::thumbup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Who won?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Didn't even bother with weighing it in since everything says all fish released lol. Scott said some boats didn't even catch a fish. Scott had a 4 fish bag and I think Glenn won.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

How do you get into the catfish tournament?


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

That thing will feed the neighborhood.


----------



## bmsjr (Sep 2, 2016)

Need back brace for sure lol!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sure said:


> Didn't even bother with weighing it in since everything says all fish released lol. Scott said some boats didn't even catch a fish. Scott had a 4 fish bag and I think Glenn won.


Only fish over 15 pounds had to be released. Anything else could be kept


----------

